# mattresses: which are the safest?



## westcoastmummy (May 22, 2009)

I bought my sons crib mattresses which claimed they were "eco" and flame-retardant free, stuffed with organic cotton, and I've been very happy with them. I think it's a Naturepedic, but the boys are asleep and I don't want to doule check 

But now the boys are ready for "big boy beds" and I need to upgrade the mattresses to a single bed size. The trouble is that one boy is allergic to latex (like me), so that rules out natural rubber mattresses. Can anyone suggest something else that won't break the bank?


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

I think the only kind with *major* off gassing concerns is memory foam, other than that mattress health concerns center around what can live inside them, and of course spring mattresses do some uncomfortable uneven pressure but most of us find them tolerable. Wrapping in polyethylene can stop off-gassing and stop dust mites and such, but it would be a bit crinkly.


----------



## evabea (Mar 26, 2010)

The other huge concern of mattresses are the mandated flame retardants using known carcinogens. Latex and wool are naturally flame retardant, so are able to meet legal standards without added chemicals. I bought a wool crib mattress (with coils) from Organic Grace, a featured advertiser at MDC, and they also sell non-toxic, non-latex twin mattresses of different kinds for competitive prices.

Also, some people are allergic to petroleum-based latex, but not the natural latex from rubber trees--you might want to check that out with you and your son.


----------



## Michigan Mama (Jun 25, 2008)

just subbing here as I'm trying to reserach the same!


----------

